# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  El cultivo de chirimoya en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Abro este tema con la esperanza de que los productores nacionales de chirimoya empiecen a participar aquí para intercambiar información técnica y comercial sobre este cultivo de bandera del Perú.  
Como ya algunos sabrán, estoy muy interesado en seguir trabajando para promover las exportaciones de chirimoya peruana, y por lo que he podido aprender de mi breve experiencia ofreciendo chirimoya fresca de exportación, es necesario empezar por mejorar algunos aspectos del lado de la producción. En ese sentido, les cuento que es muy importante para el tema de las exportaciones de chirimoya fresca, empezar a certificar los campos a través de SENASA para garantizar que éstos están libres de mosca de la fruta.  
Por otro lado, sería bueno que empiecen a intercambiar información para conseguir mayores volúmenes de fruta exportable, es decir, mayores volúmenes de fruta con los calibres que suelen pedir en los mercados internacionales, que van desde los 350 g hasta los 650 g; ya que las chirimoyas gigantes no son requeridas por los clientes extranjeros, y aparentemente hay pleito en el Perú por ver quién saca la chirimoya más grande, cuando en realidad el pleito debería ser por quién consigue más fruta con mercado seguro. 
Finalmente, sería bueno que empiecen a intercambiar información entre productores para elevar la productividad de sus campos, y así reducir un poco los precios de esta fruta; ya que por tener que enviarse por avión a los mercados internacionales,  los precios terminan siendo no muy atractivos para los compradores. 
Por mi parte, les puedo decir que existe gran interés en los mercados internacionales por esta deliciosa fruta de bandera, y que los principales mercados de la chirimoya fresca peruana en la actualidad son España y Canadá; aunque EE.UU podría ser otro importante comprador si trabajamos entre todos para abrirle las puertas de este mercado a nuestra chirimoya fresca.  
En fin, espero que este tema sirva para empezar a organizar un poco el tema de la producción de chirimoya con fines de exportación en nuestro país, y que sirva también a todos los productores de chirimoya del Perú, que de alguna u otra manera, quieren mejorar sus cultivos de chirimoya. 
Quedan todos invitados a participar y a aportar de este tema... 
Saludos  :Wave: Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO cultivo de chirimoya La Chirimoya Peruana Huarochirí celebra Festival de la Chirimoya con premiación a la fruta más grande del Perú Palta, banano orgánico y chirimoya del Perú tienen futuro en China

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El martes pasado estuve conversando con una importante empresa productora de pulpas de chile, que tienen sus propios campos de fruta para abastecerse, y me da algo de pena saber que allá en Chile sí vienen manejando campos de chirimoya con técnicas y tecnologías modernas para elevar su productividad y ser más competitivos. 
El tema es que esta importante empresa chilena tiene sus campos propios de chirimoya para abastecer sus plantas de producción, y ni siquiera se dan abasto con lo que ellos mismo producen, por lo que están en busca de proveedores de pulpa de chirimoya acá en Perú. 
Nosotros también necesitamos invertir en investigación para explotar de mejor manera esta fruta con enorme potencial de comercialización a nivel mundial, tanto en fresco como en pulpa. Y sería genial empezar a ver a empresas medianas o grandes invirtiendo y desarrollando este cultivo de bandera del Perú. ¡No dejemos que la historia del Pisco -nuestra bebida de bandera- se repita! 
Tenemos que juntar esfuerzos entre autoridades, productores y comercializadores para darle a este cultivo el impulso que necesita. 
Me pregunto por ejemplo, ¿cuántos productores polinizan manualmente sus cultivos, como lo hacen en España y Chile? Creo que hay cosas que podemos mejorar con nuestras chirimoyas, así que espero poder empezar a comunicarme con productores de chirimoya o empresarios interesados en invertir en este cultivo, para ver unimos esfuerzos con vistas a hacer negocios con esta deliciosa y saludable fruta. 
Por último, ¿alguien me podría decir cuándo se va a realizar el próximo festival de la chirimoya? 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para todos los productores interesados en incrementar sus rendimientos, les dejo un video que explica las ventajas de una polinización manual en el cultivo de la chirimoya, técnica que bien aplicada puede duplicar la producción normal.    
Espero les sirva para empezar a aumentar la productividad y calidad de nuestra deliciosa fruta de bandera. 
Saludos

----------

